# Using sand from beaches



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

Would using sand collected from the Gulf of Mexico cause any problems in my aquariums? I was in FL a few weeks ago and was wandering if that sand could be used in a freshwater aquarium with plants. I have an Idea in my head for an aquascape and a bare sandy area is part of it. I think the white sand from the gulf would be great aesthetically, but I'm worried about salts or other minerals that may not be a great addition. Has anyone tried this? I guess my first question should have been is it ok (legal, ethical, etc.) to collect a little sand from the beaches as long as it isn't from the dune areas? I know there is a lot of sand there, but if everyone does it right?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Beach sand can contain a lot of shell fragments which are a calcium carbonate source. That will add both GH and KH to your tank water. I read on one of these forums where someone did that, but added a lot of hydrochloric acid to the container of sand to dissolve out the shell pieces, leaving quartz sand. I would rather just buy sand myself.


----------



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks. I have a lot of play sand, I'll probably just use that. I thought that the really white sand would look awsome though.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

You may want to do a site search on Play sand before committing to it's use. Some folks have had issues with compaction and depending on where the sand is from, it too may be high in carbonates. Play sand is far from white also 

If you want white sand, Carrib Sea (the maker of Eco Complete) has a white sand. I don't recall the name but I have seen it in stores next to their Tahitian Moon Sand. 

A good place to find sand would be your local swimming pool store. Most carry 50lb bags of silica sand and some are very close to white while others are more of a "natural" color. Most stores around here run about $10 for a 50lb bag of "pool filter" sand.


----------



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

The play sand I have came from Home Depot. It was about $3 for a 50 pound bag. I've been using it in my aquariums for at least 2 years and I don't seem to have any problems. In my planted aquarium I put 2 inches of I think potting soil with a 2 inch layer of play sand on top, this was at least 2 years ago and the plants I have now are the original plants I put in it.

I had no idea what I was doing at the time, but it seemed to work. The only thing out of ordinary to me is that in the last 3-4 months some of the plants smaller roots have broken the surface of the sand and are sticking up in the water. I'm not sure what that means, I figure it means that the substrate has lost its nutritional value and so the roots are trying to get what it needs from the water column, I could be wrong though. I haven't been able to I.D. the plants I have yet. When I find my digital camera I will post some pics, I'm sure you guys will be able to I.D. them.


----------

